# Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!



## Gnome (22. Oktober 2009)

*Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*

Hi leute!

Ich frage mich jetzt ne Woche lang, wieso die Netbooks bei Media Markt und Saturn so günstig sind. Im Internet sind die teilweise bis zu 50 Euro teurer als bei Media Markt und Saturn. Z.B. der Asus Eee 1005HA-M - habe heute gelesen, dass es den im Saturn bei uns für 222 Euro gibt und im Netz kostet der um die 275 Euro. Fake? Oder der Acer Aspire One 531 für 299 Euro im Media Markt inkl. Windows 7 Starter - im Netz für 349 Euro - Fake?

was denkt ihr dazu? Zuschlagen solange der Vorrat reicht? Denn ich möchte mir einen holen nur so ganz weiß ich noch nicht welchen. Zum einen gefällt mir der Eee, aber das Display is so dunkel, dann gefällt mir der Acer wiederrum, aber der Akku hält nur magere 5 Stunden. Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*

wie kommst du auf "fake" ? 

nee nee, saturn&co haben schon lange die konkurrenz aus dem netz erkannt, daher haben die inzwischen ja auch ein "rückgaberecht" wie beim versand. da sind oft einzelne modelle wirklich konkurrenzlos günstig - aber eben nur einzelne... viele dinge, vor allem auch zubehör, bleibt rel. teuer.

da hat man dann einen laptop für 600€, der sogar im netz überall mind. 650€ + versand kostet. dafür stehen da aber auch 10 modelle für 600-1200€, die 100-200€ teurer als im netz sind.

und speziell bei werbeangeboten aus den prospekten kaufen die auch in extrem hohen stückzahlen und bekommen das mit lieferverträgen auch sehr günstig, da kein ein normaler onlineshop dann nicht mehr mithalten. manchmal haben die sogar ein "megaangebot", dass separat beworben wird - das ist dann nochmal mit günstigeren verträgen eingekauft worden.


natürlich kann es auch mal sein, dass die nicht genug dahaben - das is klar. aber da musst du halt mal schauen. schadet ja nix.

und vlt. alle techn.datails notieren, ob es nicht doch ein leicht abweichendes modell ist und zB weniger speicherplatz oder so.

aber ansonsten isses schon lange überholt, dass internetshop IMMER günstiger sind als saturn&co. kann aber sein, wenn es ne bundesweite preisaktion ist, dass manche shops nachziehen wie zB amazon.


----------



## skankee (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*

Vor einiger Zeit ist der Acer Aspire One A110 / Dell Mini 9 im Handel/Internet auch plötzlich viel billiger geworden. Bei Dell war es ein Abverkauf der Bestände und danach war er weg, beim Acer kam danach ein neues Modell raus ( glaub ich , ist schon was her  ).
Der Grund ist ja auch nicht so wichtig, hauptsache der Preis stimmt...
 Ein Fake-Angebot ist es bestimmt nicht, außer du hast was übersehen und bekommst eine Ausstellungsstück oder einen Handyvertrag dabei.



Herbboy schrieb:


> aber ansonsten isses schon lange überholt, dass internetshop IMMER günstiger sind als saturn&co



Die Angebote in den Werbeprospekten von Saturn die ich manchmal vergleiche sind entweder leicht teurer oder gleich auf mit den Preisen der Online-Shops. Aber schön zu sehen dass es dort auch schnäppchen gibt. Ich kann die Skepsis von Gnome aber auch verstehen; kauf im Saturn mal Tintenpatronen dann weist du wie günstig es da is ...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*



skankee schrieb:


> Die Angebote in den Werbeprospekten von Saturn die ich manchmal vergleiche sind entweder leicht teurer oder gleich auf mit den Preisen der Online-Shops.


 nee, es gibt da wirklich auch mal dinge, die selbst online nicht billiger sind. vor allem wenn noch versand dazukommt.


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*

manchmal haben die auch sondermodele die es Online in der konfiguration gar nicht gibt, da hilft nur augen auf  


Beispiel : aktuell gibt es sowas bei Pro markt mit dem Acer One 751 für 379,99€

ProMarkt Discount + Service: Home_2

das online kaum weniger kostet ( Versand nicht vergessen ) 

bis 12.1" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



> kauf im Saturn mal Tintenpatronen dann weist du wie günstig es da is ...



 oder Netzteile , Grafigkarten usw 

was halt günstig ist bzw sein kann  : notebooks, displays, Desktops usw

aber auf alle fälle gilt Vorsicht ! denn Saturn ist nicht gleich Saturn 

wer mehrere gleiche läden in der nähe hat sollte diese auch vergleichen, bei mir hat der  gleiche HDD Camcorder in einem Saturn 50€ mehr gekostet als im anderen, hab dann im Pro Markt zugeschlagen war nochmals 10oder 20 € günstiger XD


----------



## f31dw3b31 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*



poiu schrieb:


> aber auf alle fälle gilt Vorsicht ! denn Saturn ist nicht gleich Saturn
> 
> wer mehrere gleiche läden in der nähe hat sollte diese auch vergleichen, bei mir hat der gleiche HDD Camcorder in einem Saturn 50€ mehr gekostet als im anderen


 
das liegt daran das ein saturn privat ist und nen vertrag mit der kette hat und der andere ist einfach eine filiale die von der kette kommt, daher kommen die preiunterschiede, ist ja bei discountern genauso, wo aldi daruf steht ist nicht immer aldi drin!


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> da hat man dann einen laptop für 600€, der sogar im netz überall mind. 650€ + versand kostet. dafür stehen da aber auch 10 modelle für 600-1200€, die 100-200€ teurer als im netz sind.




ganz genau si funktioniert das system !

es kommt sogar vor das Saturn um kunden zu locken Ware unter dem Einkaufspreis verkauft dafür ist was anderes teurer und am ende machen sie trotzdem gewinn

das das Konzept von Saturn & co funktioniert liegt teilweise auch an den Leuten die Onlinebestllungen ungerne tätigen

wenn alle nurnoch online bestellen würde könnten die die ganzen Filialen dicht machen und in lager bzw. Service abteilungen umwandeln.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*

jo, hier in köln gibt es 4-5 saturn, und bis auf die prospektwerbung sind deren preise teil völlig unterschiedlich. und auch regional: es kann sein, dass hier auch in der werbugn bestimmte produkte stehen, und in münchen kosten die deutlich mehr und werden nicht beworben.

und wegen billiger hab ich gleich 5 beispiele spontan parat:

- ein kumpel von mir kaufte vpr 2 monaten einen philips LCD-TV für 900€. im netz nicht unter 950€ PLUS 30-50€ lieferkosten...
- der gleiche kumpel kaufte in derselben woche ne PS3 als angebot inkl. guitarhero + guitargero zusatzpack inkl. 2. gitarre zu einem preis, wo man im netz maximal die PS3 + guitarhero bekommen hätte.
- sennheiser kopfhörer für 25€ statt im netz mind. 26€ + versand bzw. amazon versandkostenfrie 33€
- schon vor 3 jahren: mein samsung laptop für 1250€, überall sonst mind. 1300€. ja, es war ein "sondermodell": es war nämlich sogar exklusiv bei saturn noch ein Samsung MP3player mit 256MB mit dabei, den ich bei ebay für 35€ verkaufen konnte 
- multifunktionsdrucker von brother für 69€ inkl. 1000 blatt papier, im netz mind. 75€ ohne papier.

aber dann kommen halt auch so dinge wie 2x2GB DDD2-800 RAM für "Tiefstpreis" 80€, oder Grakas, die seit 3 monaten preis-unangepasst im regal liegen und fast 50% teurer sind als online usw., oder auch kühlschränke, waschmaschinen usw., die durchaus mal 20% teurer sein können.... und vor allem beim kleinkram, wo die versandkosten den preis um 50-100% erhöhen, nimmt saturn dann gern fast den nen preis, als ob du das halt wirklich +7€ versand bestellen würdest...


trotzdem kaufen viele auch, wie pixelplanet sagt, "offline" - ich prsönlich mach das je nach produkt auch so. zB wenn ne externe HDD bei saturn 90€ kostet und ich die mit versand auch für 80€ bekommen könnte, dann kauf ich die trotzdem lieber bei saturn, weil ich FALLS mal was ist dann direkt dahin kann und nicht umständlich was abschicken muss und dann auf email/telefon-support angewiesen bin.


----------



## Maggats (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> trotzdem kaufen viele auch, wie pixelplanet sagt, "offline" - ich prsönlich mach das je nach produkt auch so. zB wenn ne externe HDD bei saturn 90€ kostet und ich die mit versand auch für 80€ bekommen könnte, dann kauf ich die trotzdem lieber bei saturn, weil ich FALLS mal was ist dann direkt dahin kann und nicht umständlich was abschicken muss und dann auf email/telefon-support angewiesen bin.




also dieses "ich bezahl mehr wegen dem service" zieht meiner meinung nach nicht. media markt und co schicken die ware auch nur zum hersteller. dasselbe kann ich auch tun. einzig auf den versandkosten bleibe ich bei einer online bestellung im garantiefall sitzen. meistens reicht es doch per email ein rma ticket zu ordern. 

ich ärgere mich immer wieder wenn ich in einem elektronikriesen war. zu hohe preise, nicht das was ich gesucht habe, usw.

da spar ich mir den sprit und den stress und shoppe lieber gleich im internet


----------



## rabit (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*

Ich habe lieber einen vor Ort.
Online ist für mich zu anstrengend zur Post Sachen evtl zurückschicken Hotlines kosten immer Geld etc.
Werde das auch net ändern bin so zufrieden.


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*

ich würde sagen das hängt vom Preis und vom Artikel selbst  ab !



bei pick-up and return Garantie , ist es egal wo man das kauft.


Außerdem  muss jeder das selbst entscheiden! 
ich hab persöhnlich vorort auch sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, dh überlege ich zweimal


----------



## Gnome (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*

Danke für die Infos!

Ich war heute früh im Saturn unten und wollte mal schauen ob das mit den 222 Euro vom Asus Eee 1005HA-M stimmt - und es stimme. Ich griff gleich zu und hab noch das letzte Modell bekommen heute und ich muss sagen: Der kleine ist echt super! Bin mit dem Kauf mehr als zufrieden. Tolle Leistung, das Display ist auch nicht dunkel....das ist eigetlich sehr hell muss ich sagen und völlig ausreichend. Einfach nur große Klasse für 222 Euro bekommen, der im Netz 275 kosten würde + Versand über 280 Euro! Top Saturn! Zudem konnte ich noch mit einem Media Markt Gutschein bezahlen, so habe ich nur 120 Euro bezahlt


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn günstiger als Netz! Wie kann das sein?!*



Maggats schrieb:


> also dieses "ich bezahl mehr wegen dem service" zieht meiner meinung nach nicht. media markt und co schicken die ware auch nur zum hersteller. dasselbe kann ich auch tun.


 der onlineshop sendet die ware ebenfalls nur zum hersteller - das is ja kein argument. und wenn du deine gewährleistungsrechte 100% behalten willst, solltest du es nie selber direkt zum hersteller senden, denn die GL gilt nur gegenüber dem shop. ausnahme wäre ein zusenden an den hersteller nach absprache mit dem shop, oder produkte, bei denen es eine gute und funktionierende herstellergarantie gibt, wo man sich sicher sein kann, dass es nicht 3 mal erfolglos repariert wird und man schlechte chancen hat, wenn man erst DANN zum shop geht und zb geld zurück will... 

und es ist vielen leuten halt trotzdem immer noch lieber, es zum laden zu bringen, dort auch persönlich das problem und eine evlt. kulante lösung zu besprechen, als das extra das teil selber zu verpacken und als "anonymes" paket zur post zu bringen. klar: wenn der nächste saturn 15km weg is, ist das argument natürlich viel schwächer, als wenn man einen um die ecke hat bzw. eh oft in der nähe ist zB weg arbeit oder so... 

das hängt aber halt alles natürlich auch vom preisunterschied ab und dem produkttyp. ab nem bestimmten betrag oder prozentsatz überwiegt das preisargument halt. und zB bei produkten, die eh nicht "kaputtgehen", zb ner CD oder nem spiel oder batterien oder so, zählt einzig der preis. und bei produkten, die eh geliefert werden bzw. die man sich lieber liefern läßt (großes TV, waschmaschine, kühlschrank...) , isses auch egal, ob das nun ein versandshop oder ein "offline"laden ist, weil das im falle eines falles eh abgeholt werden muss. da zählt dann auch nur der preis.

und in manchen fällen will man auch einfach nicht warten. wenn ich zB ein SATA-kabel brauche, weil bei meiner neuen HDD keines dabei war, geh ich halt zu saturn und kauf es für 10€, obwohl es online für 3€ mit versand bei ebay zu haben wäre - nur kann das halt dauern, vor allem wenn man per vorkasse bezahlen will...


ach ja: auch bei nicht so teuren produkten kauft man evlt. lieber bei saturn, denn selbst wenn man vlt. 2-3€ spart bei nem onlineshop: unter 40€ warenwert musst du die kosten einer rücksendung tragen, wenn du den artikel doch nicht willst...


----------

